# Prewar Schwinn "Electric" girl's bike



## Waterland (Jun 28, 2012)

Just got this today off Craigslist, I've been itching to buy it since the ad hit a couple weeks ago.  He relisted it several times, so I made an offer today and he accepted.  From what I can tell based on styling and parts, this is early '30's at best.  Oval Arnold Schwinn and Co. Electric headbadge, skip-tooth cloverleaf front sprocket, New Departure Model C rear hub, New Departure Model SM front hub, rear-facing drop-outs with adjustment screws, original drop stand, long spring saddle (only marking I can see on it says "scout"), rain-gutter fenders, rear fender has holes to lace a skirt guard, no grips but the ends of the bars have these odd wooden plugs, I've never seen those before.  It has the (presumably) original white-wall chain-tread tires that are rock hard but mostly intact.  The bike has been partially spray-painted at some point, including chrome spray-paint on the crank and rims.  There may be some good plating left under there if I strip the paint away, who knows.  Overall, this is in pretty decent shape having been stored for many decades.  Serial number on the bottom is hard to read but it looks like 3828xx, x's being unreadable numbers.  I have attached pictures, any input on year or other information about this bike is appreciated.


----------



## mruiz (Jun 29, 2012)

I am guessing 1934. Or earlier.
 Mitch


----------



## Waterland (Jun 29, 2012)

I guessed early 30 's based on the new departure c as well as the long spring saddle.  What kind of grips would be period and manufacturer correct for this bike?  Any advice on how tovsoften up the tires to make less misshapen?  I've heard that i should leave them out in the sun, but if i do that the scrappers will have them in a second.  What about a hair dryer or a heatgun?

Also, any idea on what someone might be willing to pay if I decide to sell this?  I know it is worth less being a girl's bike, but it's still a great bike.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 29, 2012)

Are those 24" or 26" wheels? They look small and only have 28 spokes per wheel.


----------



## Waterland (Jun 29, 2012)

I think they're 26" because they look bigger than my 24 inch bike that i have.  I held another 26" wheel up to it and they looked roughly the same size.  I'll double check when i get home but i'm sure they're 26's.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 29, 2012)

Here are possibly a set of tires for it from another Cabe member...
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-tube-set-of-tires&highlight=single+tube+tire


----------



## Waterland (Aug 7, 2012)

It's been a couple months, but I finally got around to doing a little work on this bike.  First thing I did was pull the crank and I found a date of 1927, earlier than I expected, but still within the timeframe I guessed.  1927 means the hubs are very early examples of the New Departure Model SM front and Model C rear.  I also started to scrape away the silver spray paint covering the chain ring and discovered some really nice plating underneath with only minor pitting.  Once I get the rest of the paint off and clean and polish it, it should look brand new.  Any advice on how to remove the remaining paint safely without damaging the plating?  How about a good polish for the chain ring?  I will also eventually need new tires, but since this takes single tube tires they might be hard to find.  Does anyone make modern reproduction single tubes in the proper size or will I need to find new old stock tires?  Any advice on bringing this bike back to life would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a beautiful set of 26" singletubes..NOS? pm for details....bri.


----------



## Waterland (Aug 7, 2012)

PM sent on tires, Bri.

I'm really excited to get this bike going, this is the oldest bike I own and it's a great feeling that I may soon be riding down the road on an 85 year bicycle.

Does anybody know what the correct grips for this would be?


----------

